# Can you Identify this Kohler Faucet



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Got a customer that sent me a picture of the trim, wanting me to come out this weekend to repair this shower faucet. Just wondering if anyone came across this trim option and know what cartridge this uses.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

old just had the same problem take that picture to your supplier they will give you the info


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

He did say its 6 to 7 years old. Also said if I can not repair it replace it. Might be a good job for the Grohe I-Box.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

coralai
My suppliers don't stock Kohler repair parts so I usually just carry a kohler rough in valve. If I remember correctly u can use the new cart.'s to repair the older ones, but need a new trim kit for stem to handle adapter.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

maybe cabriole


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> coralai
> My suppliers don't stock Kohler repair parts so I usually just carry a kohler rough in valve. If I remember correctly u can use the new cart.'s to repair the older ones, but need a new trim kit for stem to handle adapter.


This. A lot of times you can just change the pressure balance assembly behind the spline. I don't know if it's the same there or not but down here a cartridge kit is about 5 bucks less than a new rough in valve.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds about right 504. I charge for a new valve and get the brass:thumbup:


----------



## TSCO (Aug 21, 2008)

Kohler rite temp, be sure to replace cap and pressure balance cartridge or it will continue to leak.


----------

